

Kubuntu breaks up with Canonical, Blue Systems is the new sponsor - ChankeyPathak
http://www.linuxstall.com/kubuntu-breaks-up-with-canonical-blue-systems-is-the-new-sponsor/

======
pdkp
Blog Spam, doesn't add anything to source:
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blue-Systems-to-
spons...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blue-Systems-to-sponsor-
Kubuntu-1518345.html)

~~~
quanticle
I've submitted the original article here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3824751>, if you want to go and upvote
it.

------
ElliotH
Anyone know who Blue Systems are? Their website <http://blue-systems.de/> says
nothing.

